# GHRP6 - IGF - Whilst on Cycle HELP PLEASE



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok,

Been looking at various different threads inregards to GHRP6 and IGF Peptides benefits, and need some help and advise, before I go spending.

Currently on a 14 week Tri test *400 2ml a week* / Winny *100mg a day* / Proviron *100mg a day *Cycle

Have taken HGH in the past however found it costly £200 a course, which lasted me less than a month, and as we all know you would need to be on HGH for months before you'd see results of a change. This can be very costly., so for me wasnt financially possible.

Can the same be said for the GHRP6 and IGF, will this require months of injecting to actually see any type of benefit, if so might not be as big an issue as it appears cheaper, as Ive already posted *£60 for 10 x 5mg Vials.*

*
*

*
What benefis of taking this whilst on cycle will I begin to see ?? **from those who have taken it would be great *

*
*

*
Also what are the doseages that most people take*

*
*

*
**Not only that Im crap at mathes and mixing doses of IU's and getting my head round that, so wouldnt know how much to mix into a 5mg Vial.* Yes im going to get flammed for this haha, but help would be appreciated.

Lastly does anyone know where I can buy this PEPTIDE in the UK other than Ebay ??

Thanks in advance Guys


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

100mcg ghrp6 3x ed

put 2.5ml of bac into 5mcg of p6 and 100mcg is 5 ius on slin pin

i find p6 shows some decant results ran alone and results seem to come on quite quick.. much qicker than hgh alone anyway


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheers for that. If that's the case why is it so much cheaper than HGH ??


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i presume its cheaper to make and the fact you have to dose 2-4 x ed to make it effective also hgh is more flexable with its usage than p6 and the like,

now give me some reps


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

I cant add where i purchased mine from but ill pm you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> 100mcg ghrp6 3x ed
> 
> put 2.5ml of bac into 5mcg of p6 and 100mcg is 5 ius on slin pin
> 
> i find p6 shows some decant results ran alone and results seem to come on quite quick.. much qicker than hgh alone anyway


Exact same dose as what im using and the same method of recon. Really easy and simple to do.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

So taking 300MCG a day, is there a specific time to take them, before food ? after food ? post training. Dont eat for a specific time after taking etc


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> I cant add where i purchased mine from but ill pm you.


Cheers fella, they uk based


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Cheers fella, they uk based


I just tried to PM you but your profile doesnt allow PM's. Check your settings or try adding me as afriend to see if that changes it.

Each injection needs to be on an empty stomach with no food for at least 30 mins after injection. Best times are 1st thing in the morning before breakfast, PWO and before bed. Make sure not to have any food for at least an hour before injection as any carbs or fats will blunt the effect because of the insulin spike.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> I just tried to PM you but your profile doesnt allow PM's. Check your settings or try adding me as afriend to see if that changes it.
> 
> Each injection needs to be on an empty stomach with no food for at least 30 mins after injection. Best times are 1st thing in the morning before breakfast, PWO and before bed. Make sure not to have any food for at least an hour before injection as any carbs or fats will blunt the effect because of the insulin spike.


Email me mate [email protected]

Need to get a good source as Ebay has loads on there one guy selling 10mcg for £8

Thanks again Repped


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Email me mate [email protected]
> 
> Need to get a good source as Ebay has loads on there one guy selling 10mcg for £8
> 
> Thanks again Repped


Thanks for the reps


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> So taking 300MCG a day, is there a specific time to take them, before food ? after food ? post training. Dont eat for a specific time after taking etc


 best taken spread out over the day taken an hour after food and dont eat for 20mins after shot as carbs and fats blunt the gh production, it will make you very hungry after shot mind so have a good meal on stand by


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> Thanks for the reps


No worries thanks for the help.

So to get this in my head

5mcg needs 2.5ml of water and draw back 5 on a slin pin


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> best taken spread out over the day taken an hour after food and dont eat for 20mins after shot as carbs and fats blunt the gh production, it will make you very hungry after shot mind so have a good meal on stand by


Cheers tren,


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> No worries thanks for the help.
> 
> So to get this in my head
> 
> 5mcg needs 2.5ml of water and draw back 5 on a slin pin


Yep thats right!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, when you add the BAC Water dont squirt it into the vial. Angle the needle so the water runs down the glass onto the powder and before you pierce the seal hold onto the pushing part of the syringe because the vials are vaccum sealed so it sucks the liquid in too fast. (This was my 1st mistake lol)


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the email

CJC, is this totally nessessary from your opinion ?? will it help with effects ???

Also whats the mixing requirement


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

From what i understand CJC and GHRP 2/6 work together, 1 increases the size of the pulse of HGH and the other increases the rate of the pulses so obviously you will get better effects if you use both. Its not essential but would make sense if its feasible.

I mixed 2ml of Bac water with my cjc which means i need 10IUs of CJC to get 100mcg. You could just use 1ml of Bac water if you wanted which would keep them both the same at 5IU'S each for 100mcg of each.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> From what i understand CJC and GHRP 2/6 work together, 1 increases the size of the pulse of HGH and the other increases the rate of the pulses so obviously you will get better effects if you use both. Its not essential but would make sense if its feasible.
> 
> I mixed 2ml of Bac water with my cjc which means i need 10IUs of CJC to get 100mcg. You could just use 1ml of Bac water if you wanted which would keep them both the same at 5IU'S each for 100mcg of each.


Cheers Matey, just sent you another quick email


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I also assume shot into stomach is fine


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

That what ive been doing sub q in stomach, i think you can do intramuscular aswel if you man enough!!!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> That what ive been doing sub q in stomach, i think you can do intramuscular aswel if you man enough!!!


Sack that, Stomach it is then

Just ordered

1 x GHRP6

2 x CJC 1293

Just see how I get on with 3 weeks worth first before ordering anymore


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Sack that, Stomach it is then
> 
> Just ordered
> 
> ...


Keep us updated with how it goes, i want to know what the hunger urges are like when using GHRP 6. If they are really noticable i might use it when i start bulking to help get the food down my neck!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i do im.. hate sub sub q gut jabs with a passion,

the ghrp6 hunger is unreal!! ive used b12 and eq and both have nothing on p6..all those things thats been in the cubourd ages that you never fancied suddenly become very tastey looking


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> i do im.. hate sub sub q gut jabs with a passion,
> 
> the ghrp6 hunger is unreal!! ive used b12 and eq and both have nothing on p6..all those things thats been in the cubourd ages that you never fancied suddenly become very tastey looking


Is it really needed to take CJC at the same time, will I still get good results without, baring in mind the cycle im on


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

no mate you dont, i get good results from ghrp6 alone, its a very effective pep when used alone , adding cjc really dose amp up the effects but not a must


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> no mate you dont, i get good results from ghrp6 alone, its a very effective pep when used alone , adding cjc really dose amp up the effects but not a must


What effects have you seen, I seem to have stubborn fat I cant get rid of, which im hoping will go with this

Also do you mix both in the same slin


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother myself. Results will be minimal at best, and who knows what long term use of these GH releasers will do to your pituitary gland? Very good for healing tendon/ligament injury for their collagen production effects, but otherwise I don't see the point.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> I wouldn't bother myself. Results will be minimal at best, and who knows what long term use of these GH releasers will do to your pituitary gland? Very good for healing tendon/ligament injury for their collagen production effects, but otherwise I don't see the point.


So fo fat shifting its a pointless thing to take ?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> So fo fat shifting its a pointless thing to take ?


ive had some good results mate , i was eating quite a bit more to due to the appitite , i also recoverd faster after workouts and got that good hgh sense of well bieng, 100mcg ghrp6 3x ed has roughly the same effects as 2-3 ius of simplexx with regard to fat loss how i feel and recovery, i had to back off for doing the p6 6 x ed as i didnt have much hope for it when i first tired it but the extra water retention and pains in my feet showed me its a very effective pep


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I wouldn't bother myself. Results will be minimal at best, and who knows what long term use of these GH releasers will do to your pituitary gland? Very good for healing tendon/ligament injury for their collagen production effects, but otherwise I don't see the point.


the cjc-1295 DAC its the only one that can cause issues due to the fact its causes a gh bleed rather than pulse, from what ive read.. quite a bit.. it seems our pituratry dosnt loose the ability to make gh we just loose the ability to send a strong enough signal to make a decant pulse so by using these peps were just maximising what we could have


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> the cjc-1295 DAC its the only one that can cause issues due to the fact its causes a gh bleed rather than pulse, from what ive read.. quite a bit.. it seems our pituratry dosnt loose the ability to make gh we just loose the ability to send a strong enough signal to make a decant pulse so by using these peps were just maximising what we could have


X 2


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

When you say cause issues ,???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> When you say cause issues ,???


I dont think its a case of it causes issues... its just the DAC version doesnt produce pulses of HGH but rather a slow constant release of HGH which is not really what your after. When your in your Teens your bodies produces large pulses of HGH and this is what we are trying to copy.

In light:

CJC without DAC produces Pulses

CJC with DAC produces a slow constant release


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> I dont think its a case of it causes issues... its just the DAC version doesnt produce pulses of HGH but rather a slow constant release of HGH which is not really what your after. When your in your Teens your bodies produces large pulses of HGH and this is what we are trying to copy.
> 
> In light:
> 
> ...


Do you have that the wrong way round ?? as your explanation says one thing and the in light says another lol

CJC with DAC produces Pulses

CJC without DAC doesnt !

Im more swaying towards GHRP2 (fat loss) mixed with GRF 1-29

Thoughts


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope explanation seems right lol



> I dont think its a case of it causes issues... its just *the DAC version doesnt produce pulses *of HGH but rather a slow constant release of HGH which is not really what your after. When your in your Teens your bodies produces large pulses of HGH and this is what we are trying to copy.
> 
> In light:
> 
> ...


You may have just had a senior moment lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

GRF 1-29 i believe is the same as CJC1295 without DAC. Im not 100% sure on this but im sure ive read it somewhere that GRF 1-29, CJC1295 without Dac and CJC1293 are all virtually the same peptide

Also id agree that GHRP2 is better for fat loss due to it not creating as much of an appetite increase as GHRP6.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

MrL said:


> GRF 1-29 i believe is the same as CJC1295 without DAC. Im not 100% sure on this but im sure ive read it somewhere that GRF 1-29, CJC1295 without Dac and CJC1293 are all virtually the same peptide
> 
> Also id agree that GHRP2 is better for fat loss due to it not creating as much of an appetite increase as GHRP6.


CHeers MRL, yes senior moment I think lol, its becoming a costly habit this lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive read up some more and the difference between GRF 1 -29 and CJC1295 is the half life. GRF has a half life of minutes and CJC1295 has a half life of about 30 mins


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nocarbs said:


> So fo fat shifting its a pointless thing to take ?


I wouldn't say pointless but it's really going to be negligible. Is it really worth messing with youtr pituitary just to lose a bit of fat when a little more cardio or stricter dieting could bring the same effect?



Trenzyme said:


> the cjc-1295 DAC its the only one that can cause issues due to the fact its causes a gh bleed rather than pulse, from what ive read.. quite a bit.. it seems our pituratry dosnt loose the ability to make gh we just loose the ability to send a strong enough signal to make a decant pulse so by using these peps were just maximising what we could have


You may well be right, but then again you may not - nobody really knows because there isn't much research info on these peptides. For their minor effects in terms of muscle growth or fat loss, I don't think it's worth the risk myself, but to each their own. As I said though, for tendon/ligament healing they're very good.


----------

